# Help Designing first basement home theater



## gtcmap1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi all, 
I've been reading alot and learning. Trying to plan my home theater build. Want to do my homework before starting.

What I have it a room that is about 18 x 15.

There will be a 20" soffit all the way around at about 7.5 feet high, then the remainder of the ceiling will be 8.5 foot high.

There is currently a wall (load bearing at about 3 feet from front wall. I want to make this the "false wall" and recess the screen in this wall about 18" back, giving me a greater distance from seating to screen. This can be accomplished by building in a header and framing it out to not lose the load bearing traits of the wall. So from the "false wall" to the rear is about 14.5 feet. And from propossed screen location to back wall is about 16 feet.

The "false wall" will be covered with fabric panels made from GOM or the like. This will allow speakers to be hidden behind this wall.

In the diagram, you may be able to get a general idea of what I am thinking.

1. How deep can a shadow box be? How much wider should it be than screen size? I could angle the side walls of the shadow box from front to back instead of square.

2. Can I get a 106" diaganal 16:9 screen in this room with 2 rows of seats? I have shown in the diagram the seating distances from the proposed screen.

I want to put all my front speakers and sub behind the false wall that will be covered in speaker cloth. The surround speakers will be housed in the columns along the side walls. And rear surrounds in columns on back wall.

Seating I hope can be some theater seats in the front and maybe some more simple seating (smaller) in the back row on a raised platform.

I do not have a projector or screen yet. Will most likely build a screen of some sort.

I have not tackled the sound-proofing yet either.


----------



## gtcmap1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This diagram may help a little.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm sure it will work ...:yes:

You mean something like this, Right???


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

gtcmap1 said:


> 1. How deep can a shadow box be? How much wider should it be than screen size? I could angle the side walls of the shadow box from front to back instead of square.


Personally, I don't like shadow boxed screens..
I had one once which was only about 8" deep!, and I found that you're very aware that the image being projected is set back from the screenwall..I found it very distracting..
If you can't avoid having the screen set back, then I would definitely go with the angled side wall idea..



> 2. Can I get a 106" diaganal 16:9 screen in this room with 2 rows of seats? I have shown in the diagram the seating distances from the proposed screen.


A 106" screen should be fine in that room..


----------



## gtcmap1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to put the project on a wall and check the screen size.

I could really use a basic guide to automation in the home theater. Any one have any info on lighting control, etc for the home theater. I'd probably have 4-6 zones of lighting. What else can I automate in this theater?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

gtcmap1 said:


> I'm going to put the project on a wall and check the screen size.
> 
> I could really use a basic guide to automation in the home theater. Any one have any info on lighting control, etc for the home theater. I'd probably have 4-6 zones of lighting. What else can I automate in this theater?
> 
> ...


Automate Curtains, lighting, starfield, screen backlighting, the possiblities for this are endless...

My inital plan changed and evolved, and is still evolving as I get bits and pieces complete and see how it affects picture and sound.

kirby


----------

